# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Plenty of websites but it is hard to get a feel for locations of hotels etc.  As I understand it, the better hotels are not right on Paradise Beach.  You stay a kilometer or two away and ride the chea

## Island Visitor

Plenty of websites but it is hard to get a feel for locations of hotels etc.  As I understand it, the better hotels are not right on Paradise Beach.  You stay a kilometer or two away and ride the cheap bus to the beach?  Is that it?

Merci.

----------


## heatherdh

IV--We honeymooned in Mykonos and stayed at the Santa Marina Hotel. It overlooks the Bay or Ornos. We were a short ride away from Mykonos town and we took water taxis to the beaches like Paradise. The hotel was wonderful and we'd return in a heart beat. The accomdations range from rooms, suites, and private villas.


Here is the link
http://www.santa-marina.gr/site/content.php?sel=7

Are you planning a trip?

----------


## Island Visitor

Thanks.

Not actively planning a trip yet but it is on my radar.

----------


## LMAC

We've been to Mykonos 5 times over the last 20 years.   Yes, you probably do not want to stay on Paradise Beach.  There is a camp ground there and a so-so taverna, loud Euro Disco music &amp; lots of kids.  We prefer to stay in town so we can walk around in the morning, go to the beach (more on that later) eat dinner in town and walk/stagger home.  There are several very nice hotels (we stayed at Semeli Hotel in 7/06).  Excellent restaurants in town.  There are also very nice resorts outside of town but then you are dependent on the hotel shuttle bus or car rental to get around.  Parking in Mykonos town is virtually non existant so that would be an issue if you went there for dinner.  The taxi line can be hours long (speaking from experience).  There is a good bus system (and one needs to take it at least once!)   We prefer Elia Beach - great taverna, more of an adult crowd and clothing optional.  "beds &amp; parasols" are avaliable to rent.  You can drive, or do the bus/boat system:  from the top of the hill in Mykonos town, take the bus to Platya Yalois.  Then you take the boat to the beach - boats go to about four beaches - some stop at all of them - some are more direct.  A great way to get there.  We have taken the boat over and the bus back for example.  Last summer we did rent a car for several days.  In previous visits we didn't.   Let me know if you have other questions.

----------


## Island Visitor

Merci.  Yes I will definitely have more questions although you have hit the high points.  

Thanks!

----------


## Island Visitor

It seems there are some nice hotels in the Elia beach area.  Would you recommend staying at one of those and just hanging out - as it were - at Elia?  Or would you advocate staying closer in to town and just trecking to Elia?

Oh, here is a tip for all you folks heading to Mykonos.  My Favorite Rental Rep, Ellie Bettle at Wimco, just got back from Mykonos and loved it.  And (here is the tip) there is a car rental agency that Wimco can hook you up with that has their office in town.  You are allowed to park your car there anytime you are in town - a reserved space always waiting.  Sweet.

When you call Ellie, mention that you saw her name and recommendation on this site.  I dont get any commission or kickback, but I do like vendors and reps to know how good this site is for Bidness.

----------


## LMAC

It is obviously personal preference - Lance likes to think he is still in his 20's (well, maybe 30's.....) and enjoys walking around town before dinner - checking out all the sights, having a drink or two - and people watching - then doing latish dinner - 10-11 -- with more wine and no worries about driving back to the hotel.   If you want to hang out at a resort and if you went into town aren't concerned about driving home (on some interesting roads I might add) - then stay at a hotel close to the beach.  We think one of the interesting aspects of Mykonos is the night life in town.   In all honesty when we've stayed outside of town we've always gone into town at night - so just decided to stay there.  Hotel had a garage and we left the car there until we were out exploring or beaching it during the day.   Can't remember exactly but it was probably a 20-30 min car ride to Elia during the day.  From what I remember, each hotel/resort outside of town is self contained; i.e., not near other hotels or restaurants - with the exeption of Platy Yalois.  Perhaps Ellie knows better.

----------

